# High memory usage, especcially of xombrero (xxxterm) normal?



## cr4ckerjack (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi there...

If I get the output right the amount of memory used by xombrero is quite high, isn't it? It's even more than opera with more windows open. I opened vimprobable2 too to compare the webkit based browsers. Is this amount normal? (564MB with only 2 sites open, nothing special...) What do you think?
Here are the first lines of `$ top`:

```
Mem: 665M Active, 1000M Inact, 542M Wired, 12K Cache, 388M Buf, 1426M Free
Swap: 8192M Total, 8192M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 1460 cra           7  20    0  1862M   564M uwait   1   7:25  0.00% xombrero-bin
 1243 cra           1  20    0   939M 80112K select  0   6:23  0.00% Xorg
  765 root          1  20    0 14232K  1700K select  0   0:58  0.00% moused
 1607 cra           4  28    0   389M   203M uwait   1   0:17  0.00% opera
 1614 cra           6  20    0  1363M 97408K uwait   1   0:12  0.00% vimprobable2
 1620 cra           6  20    0  1350M 95240K uwait   0   0:09  0.00% vimprobable2
 1431 cra           1  20    0 73612K 13296K select  0   0:03  0.00% xterm
 1578 cra           1  20    0 16560K  2540K CPU1    1   0:02  0.00% top
 1247 cra           1  20    0 73612K 12408K select  0   0:01  0.00% xterm
 1732 cra           1  -8    0 18560K  3592K pcmwrv  1   0:00  0.00% mpg123
```
Is the memory usage of my Xorg normal? Dwm is my wm...


----------



## sossego (Mar 27, 2013)

Xombrero is different from most browsers. You may want to look at the installed documentation. Asking the maintainer and Peereboom's forum may help a bit more.


----------

